# How much snow for So NH and Northern Mass???



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been trying to get an accurate prediction for the SE NH and NE MA snowfall for today and tonight...I've heard 1-3" AND POSSIBLY " A LOT MORE" 
Anyone got an inside connection on what the heck we may get??


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

i've heard about 3" but it seems we are going to get more than that


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

sir spaniourd;499346 said:


> i've heard about 3" but it seems we are going to get more than that


Yup...ended up with anywhere from 2-3 " along my route...about half of my account got plowed...the others refused ( 3" trigger) Hmmm...January may be saved yet!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

In my area 2.5" from the sky. With wind blowing snow off the roofs and drifting we had some spots with more and some spots less.

Just saw accuweather... said we should get more snow between 3AM and 7AM... better get some sleep....


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

As usual... nothin


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

We got a total of about 3" yesterday. stopped at about 4:30-5:00 pm. I have a 1" trigger at all my accounts except 1 res. She is 4". But only because it was easier than arguing with her mom( she insists she can shovel anything up to that> shes 65)


----------

